# Thinking divorce-first time poster



## Hopeless318 (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi, I've never EVER posted about my marriage on any type of forum. I've been married 24 yrs this past July and as of yesterday am determined not to make it 25. My husband has cheated on me, I forgave and moved on. He's gotten addicted to drugs and gone into rehab, I forgave and moved on. He cannot control his spending, I keep forgiving and struggle financially. After all of that, the straw that's breaking this camel's back is when he broke a promise that his has made twice to our 14 yr old daughter. We have 3 wonderful children. We have separated on multiple occasions and it's at his request that we get back. I don't know why he want to be together. The last time I asked him to leave, he said he didn't want to, he says he wants to work things out, that I "never touch him" never mind that he never touches me, never mind that he sleeps on the couch. I've gained some weight over the last couple of years (I quit smoking + I'm an emotional eater and my mother has been sick and passed recently) He makes rude remarks about people who are heavier than he thinks that should be and wonders why that makes me cry. I'm so tired, I think my girls are being given the wrong example with me taking this treatment. He can ridicule me but If "fight" back I'm causing a scene and traumatizing the children. I don't this is prob a messy post and I'm sorry.


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

You know what you want so things are not hopeless; they are hopeful. His track record is long and even several separations have not helped.

Lose weight for yourself, not someone else

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------

